# Former employee quit for medical without 2 weeks



## gswfan918 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi guys,

I am currently lost on what to do. I used to work at target two previous times and at two different stores but under the same HR ETL. So whenever I applied the second time, she hired me instantly.

I quit in December 2019 due to medical reasons with my health which are now much better. I called target and got an interview with my old boss which was RedWorld (Toys) to be exact. And he seemed to like me but didn’t hire me and I believe that was because my availability was limited due to school.

my actual question is “am I on a nonrehire list because I quit due to medical?”

anyone with experience is helpful!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 10, 2020)

Did you apply now? Hours are based on business needs.


----------



## Yetive (Sep 10, 2020)

That would not be enough to make you non-rehirable.  If your availability was not enough, that might be it.  If you already know the leader, I would just call and ask.  Can't hurt, and might clarify some things for you.


----------

